# EDEN Aqarium gravel cleaner 501



## GeorgeR (1 Sep 2018)

Hi,

Just wondered if anybody has tried the Eden 501 gravel cleaner? 

Sounds like a good idea to filter the water when cleaning the gravel as i tend to find i have not finished cleaning it when doing water changes.

Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Andrew Butler (5 Jun 2020)

very old thread but anyone tried them?


----------



## si walker (5 Jun 2020)

Yeah I have seen those on youtube when comparing Eden/Oase? Which i still don't know? 
Every time the cleaners came up it was in France.
So do you hoover and filter straight back into the tank, then do a water change after? Hey that is clever actually. If it works properly??


----------



## BarryH (5 Jun 2020)

I use one of the Eden 501s on some of my coldwater tanks and it does a pretty good job for the money.

Not the strongest suction and not the easiest to get the suction going but once you're used to it, it's OK. It's also not the easiest of filter to take apart. I fill the empty half of the tank with filter wool and it does pick up a fair bit of uneaten food, poop and other debris. I hoover and filter back into the tank. Never tried it on any tropical or shrimp tanks as they don't get so mucky. You can push the tube well down into the gravel and keep it that bit cleaner.


----------



## milla (5 Jun 2020)

Its an old hobby trick. Connect gravel vac to  spare /old external filter.  Some even connected to main canister before clraning filter. 

Ehiem classic works great


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Jun 2020)

si walker said:


> Yeah I have seen those on youtube when comparing Eden/Oase? Which i still don't know?
> Every time the cleaners came up it was in France.
> So do you hoover and filter straight back into the tank, then do a water change after? Hey that is clever actually. If it works properly??


It seems Eden is owned by Oase so is infact the same thing.
Simple answer is yes, it does take water from the aquarium and put it right back in there.
It's just to try and clear some of the muck out in places that it's getting trapped, hopefully with more control over what (or who) I suck up! - an aquarium vacuum cleaner.
*By no means intended to replace a water change!*


BarryH said:


> I use one of the Eden 501s on some of my coldwater tanks and it does a pretty good job for the money.
> 
> Not the strongest suction and not the easiest to get the suction going but once you're used to it, it's OK. It's also not the easiest of filter to take apart. I fill the empty half of the tank with filter wool and it does pick up a fair bit of uneaten food, poop and other debris. I hoover and filter back into the tank. Never tried it on any tropical or shrimp tanks as they don't get so mucky. You can push the tube well down into the gravel and keep it that bit cleaner.


Thanks for the input Barry 
Would you give it a thumbs up, or a thumbs down? - getting in and around wood; into Frodo stones, and not sucking baby shrimp down the drain is the idea as I like to put my hose straight down the drain when I do a water change. How about with sand; is the flow that strong?
I've since learnt it's not self priming either. 


milla said:


> Its an old hobby trick. Connect gravel vac to  spare /old external filter.  Some even connected to main canister before clraning filter.
> 
> Ehiem classic works great


I'd thought similar myself but the idea of being able to see what I have/haven't collected was the appeal to this (and it's cheaper)
I tried the battery powered Eheim a while ago and aside from it not really having the power, it didn't allow me to put a small tube into nooks and crannies easily which is what I want.

Does anyone else know of any aquarium power vacuum's that recycle the water and would allow me to do what I'm after?
I know there are ones based around HOB filters but unsure on these.

To be very clear this is NOT an alternative to my water changes but something I can connect a small hose to and be able to keep an eye on what I'm doing.
I'm sure people are thinking I've bad circulation and more frequent water changes/turkey baster is the answer but I'm struggling to explain what I mean possibly.
Frodo stone is full of nooks and crannies that from time to time I just want to get in there and really suck out, I know this will only get worse when I've a (planned) tank full of the stuff along with sand.

DIY maybe the way forward; I have a little pump I could use and run it through some kind of floss/foam. Hmmmmmm - got me thinking now 
Suggestions welcome


----------



## milla (6 Jun 2020)

Old school air driven gravel vac. 
http://www.sera.de/us/product/freshwater-aquarium/sera-gravel-cleaner/


----------



## BarryH (6 Jun 2020)

I wouldn't risk it on any of my shrimp tanks.

If I suck any shrimp up now it goes out into a yellow bucket where I can fairly easily spot them, even tiny babies. If I were to suck any up with the Eden, they would probably get lost in the filter wool. It's a thumbs up for using it in my coldwater tanks but a thumbs down anywhere near shrimp.


----------



## Authur11 (13 Jan 2022)

I have a 55-gallon tank and I opted for an vacuum gravel cleaner from COODIA. This cleaner works great; it cleans the aquarium in no time. One thing that I like about this tool is that it uses a powerful submersible pump to provide suction instead of just relying on a siphon to get the water flowing. This means I can use this tool to refill the aquarium, not just empty it. I just put the pump in a bucket of clean water and attached a hose that goes backwards into the tank.


----------



## Authur11 (27 Jan 2022)

Authur11 said:


> I have a 55-gallon tank and I opted for an vacuum gravel cleaner from COODIA. This cleaner works great; it cleans the aquarium in no time. One thing that I like about this tool is that it uses a powerful submersible pump to provide suction instead of just relying on a siphon to get the water flowing. This means I can use this tool to refill the aquarium, not just empty it. I just put the pump in a bucket of clean water and attached a hose that goes backwards into the tank.


Even though a solid submersible pump powers up this cleaner, it was surprisingly gentle when it was cleaning the gravel. The gravel in my tank was cleaned but the fish inside the tank hardly even noticed that I was cleaning their home. This cleaner did not startle even the small fish in my tank.


----------

